# Just wondering about MTH



## tonymag53 (Nov 23, 2013)

I recently got back into trains again and love it. I still have my first Lionel train I got for Christmas from my grandmother when I was 5. 

I went to a local hobby store to get an old Lionel ZW fixed. Instead I took home a new MTH Real King starter set. Man they have changed since I last ran mine. I liked the Proto and wireless remote control, all the sounds, ect. it was great. I figured to go forward and build an MTH collection and layout. 

Two weeks later and a lot more realtrack, the new engine with PS3 started acting up. The speed would change to different speeds, the lights stopped and then the speed only went to full throttle. I tried it on and regular transformer and the still no speed control. I took it back, they send it out and I'm still waiting. 

I bought another new set of MTH Real King and on the second day the engine stopped responding with the remote control and now will only work on a regular transformer. Oh and the light in the new caboose from the first set stopped working too.

Am I doing something wrong, 2 new sets in a couple weeks and both have engine trouble with PS3. 

Just wondering if I'm making a mistake with MTH trains now? I was going to get the DCS remote control unit and more realtrack and trains. 

Any feed back would be helpful. I like MTH and maybe just had bad luck. Thanks for listening.

Tony


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Good question! I know MTH can be quite spendy! Could be a bad decoder, static electricity can wipe them out. Also so could a derailement since the middle rail is also electrified.

Gunrunner is a certified MTH tech. He may have some insight.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A frequent trouble spot with the PS/3 steamers is the wireless drawbar. It's not really wireless at all, probably part of the problem. What specific model are you having the issues with?


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

i thought MTH only had "issues" with HO scale locos , not the larger scales


----------



## tonymag53 (Nov 23, 2013)

It is the DCS Remote Commander, that comes with the set. I got 2, one with each set.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

blackz28 said:


> i thought MTH only had "issues" with HO scale locos , no the larger scales


Any manufacturer can have issues with some percentage of a product, and sometimes there is a "bump" in product defects for some reason.



tonymag53 said:


> It is the DCS Remote Commander, that comes with the set. I got 2, one with each set.


I'm asking about the actual set, not the DCS Remote Commander.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A frequent trouble spot with the PS/3 steamers is the wireless drawbar. It's not really wireless at all, probably part of the problem. What specific model are you having the issues with?


What is the drawbar????


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The thing that goes between the locomotive and the tender.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The thing that goes between the locomotive and the tender.


Every day on this forum I learn something new. Thanks, I knew that thing had a name.


----------



## tonymag53 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I tried the reset again and it worked, engine now works with remote. Thanks

tony


----------

